
Samsung’s $2k foldable phone is already breaking - close04
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2019/04/bendgate-2-0-samsungs-2000-foldable-phone-is-already-breaking
======
skilled
Why would you _ever_ buy a phone like this? Hell, I can hardly justify paying
$200 for a Huawei but I'll admit, the extra RAM does come in handy for a
smooth browsing experience.

I think a few weeks ago there was an article on HN discussing these foldable
phones. And the argument is that the screen size comes in handy for reading or
watching stuff. I myself, I don't see it.

For books, I have a kindle. It cost me like $100 brand new. The native Kindle
UI is superior to that of the mobile app.

Movies? Good one. Games? Hahaha.

So, _why?_ Is it a status symbol? Is it the urge to keep up with tech? Someone
who has had the phone for a while, please enlighten me/us.

~~~
gcthomas
Why? Status symbol certainly - with hugely expensive iPhones rather common
even amongst oiks, how can you show off how much disposable income you have at
dinner parties and on the tube?

Me, I'll stick to a functional and somewhat disposable, £150 phones. Who needs
more than a 5 1/2 inch screen and an octocore processor?

~~~
close04
While I sort of agree in principle an I would probably never pay more than
what a regular flagship costs (mostly because I tend to hand on to them for 3+
years), your judgmental tone is off base. I'm sure some do it for status but
there's nothing to prop up your generalization. You're judging and insulting
people just because their preferences or interests are different from yours.
You're on a very technical site, you should understand that some things are
also done for a passion for tech. People who have 2000E for a phone can
probably show off their "disposable income" in many other ways.

Would you say the same about people who bought the first PCs or Amigas?
Because I can assure you HN is full of them and they most definitely didn't do
it (mainly) for status.

> Who needs more than a 5 1/2 inch screen and an octocore processor

Who needs more than a 4" screen and a quad core processor?

~~~
gcthomas
> Who needs more than a 4" screen and a quad core processor?

Not me, but you can't buy them anymore. :(

> you should understand that some things are also done for a passion for tech.

Oh, I agree absolutely. I wasn't intending to refer to those people in my
comment. I was observing that hugely expansive devives are routinely and very
commonly bought by people with no tech interest whatsoever and used in a way
that demonstrates conspicuous consumption. If fact, Apple clearly markets to
this group of people.

For those who don't do that (most of those on this site, I expect), I am sorry
if anyone was offended. (Incidentally, I _am_ one of those on this site who
bought into early Amigas — and earlier 8 bit machines.)

------
Grustaf
They are just folding it wrong, clearly

~~~
ksaj
It's not a bug. It's a feature anomaly.

